# Max is driving us nuts with him not eating his food!



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

We just can't win!! We try feeding him in the am and doesn't want his food! We take it away the give it to him in the pm and still he doesn't want to eat! This has been going on for a few weeks he only eats every second or third day! It's driving us crazy I feel like he is starving but he seems to be doing fine! He was on prednisone for Masticatory Myositis a while back and he could not get enough food! Now he has no appetite. After a day I will hold his plate he will eat! I just can't figure it out!! His health is perfect and has tonne of energy!!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

his weight is perfect for his size!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Don't make a big deal about meals or you can create an issue. He may not need the food or he may no longer like the food. What are you feeding?


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Maybe try another food?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

lhczth said:


> Don't make a big deal about meals or you can create an issue. He may not need the food or he may no longer like the food. What are you feeding?


Thanks for your reply!!!

We feed raw and a good variety!! We haven't been making a big deal about it just taking the food away and feeding it to him again for the next meal but he still doesn't eat! On the second day I have been holding the plate of food and coaxing him then he eats! Should I stop that and just keep taking the food away until he eats?


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Apoolutz said:


> Maybe try another food?


I've tried chicken pork beef rabbit..... I starting to think the **** with raw and feed him kibble!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I wouldn't coax. If his poops are normal, his activity is normal I would offer significantly less food. He is probably just not hungry. If you are worried, a vet check up might help ease the worry.

I have a dog that would probably starve before she would touch rabbit.


----------



## Saito (Dec 3, 2015)

If he's staying a healthy weight and is active, perhaps you accidentally did his numbers and he's being fed too much?
If they're right, maybe he'd do better if you fed him smaller meals throughout the day? Try doing his daily food intake into 3 smaller meals.

Or maybe he is just really into the spirit of the raw diet and is going, "food everyday?! I ain't no stinkin' hooman! I is a WOLF! We eat in bulk every couple of days! AH-OOOO!"


----------



## 9mmmac (Dec 28, 2015)

LOL @ Saito!!!!! 

Is your food right out of the fridge? If it's cold it won't have a lot of smell (or maybe the right smell) and maybe that's just not enticing for your dog. Maybe let it warm up on the counter for a few hours?

OTOH, maybe you're basing his now appetite with his prednisone appetite. 

My dog eats like a Velociraptor, I swear. I made him sit and wait one time and he actually drooled like the Alien- both sides of his cheeks!


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

First you need to make sure he is healthy, so I would go for a physical for him. Can you post a picture from the side and above him so we can get an idea of his weight? Assuming he is healthy: don't make it a big deal and do not offer him his food or point to it even. Give him 5 minutes and if he is not interested, remove it.
I had a sight hound who would often refuse 3 meals in a row. Sometimes he wouldn't even show up if I fed the others so I didn't put it down for him. He never did go without 4 food refusals though and he lived a healthy 14 years and was fast as a rocket until the end.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Well it's been a while since my original post on the thread and we are still struggling with Max eating raw! On a good he will eat about 18 oz
Most of the time he eats 10 to 14oz a day. He weighs 95 lb he is a big boy and very active. Molly our other shepherd eats 24 oz a day with no issues and she is 80lb. We are going to leave Molly on raw and are going to try orijen for max to see if he will be more interested in eating
We put the food out in front of him and he will just lay there no interest what so ever


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Is that a pic of Max or Molly May?

If it is Max, from the way he is sitting mind you, he looks maybe a little heavy? You should be able to see one or two ribs in the back and he should also have a definite "waist" showing. Can you post a pic from the top looking down at him so that we can see?

Some raw fed dogs will regulate themselves. It may be that 10-18 oz. is all he needs, AND it's summer, so I wouldn't stress over this.

Note that Orijen will give some dogs loose stools. So, if you do switch, only give him a small amount per day, working up slowly to recommended amount until you see how his gut handles it. 

Moms


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the dog is eating just over one pound .

for an idle dog that is fine .

on top of that , mr Max looks to be over weight.

if you love the dog you want him to live as long and as healthy as can be . Love is not food.

you don't want to start having weight related issues .

even the female is a top-weight .

I wouldn't switch from the raw . Look at the dog . He looks healthy . Why fix something that isn't broken.

this might shock you but there is nothing at all wrong with scheduling in a day of fast every now and again.

feed raw scant one day, and feast another . 

what is the mixture of your raw food?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Unless there is a medical reason for Max to not eat, then I would put his food down, give him 15 minutes and if he doesn't touch it, he goes hungry.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks for your replies 

Carmspack we feed a wide variety

beef heart tongue trim liver lung kidney....
pork cheecks heart kidney lung....
chicken leg quarters necks organs
ox tail
duck
ground fish...

He is just not interested in food but will got nuts for treats

80% muscle meat
10% bone
10% organ


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

It just gets frustrating when feeding. Molly is get a bit chunky due to her steeling his food when Max walks away and my back is turned!
I always need to stand between them to make sure Molly doesn't get to Max's food


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

He looks fine. Don't worry about ounces, look at their bodies. I generally fast my dogs one day a week, they get a nice knuckle bone that day. Try different foods. There is emu, goat, elk, venison, lamb, bison,etc. Turkey and chicken hearts are a favorite here. None of mine will touch lung(the texture) and beef heart has caused issues. Add some tripe too.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Miss Molly May said:


> View attachment 375658


He looks fine.

You have a nice variety of food and I believe he is self regulating.

Nothing to worry about there!

I would just let him be. Offer it and then just put it away 
after a few minutes, if he is not interested. 

Moms


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Miss Molly May said:


> It just gets frustrating when feeding. Molly is get a bit chunky due to her steeling his food when Max walks away and my back is turned!
> I always need to stand between them to make sure Molly doesn't get to Max's food


well well well - there you go . Social pressure and Max is submitting to boss girl Molly .

standing between doesn't alleviate pressure .

feed them separately - away from each other - not even an evil-eye --

dinner should be a peaceful time

feed him his food , give him time and space and don't you controling the dinner time. After a period of time - remove food , refrigerate for next day.

His bone/mineral portion seems on the low side .
Ox tail in my locale is expensive -- like $5 to $7 a pound .

More chicken necks , wing tips will do the trick.

He looks fantastic -- just too heavy.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

thank you all for responding!!! it's reassuring to read that his appetite is kinda normal 
I will start tomorrow feeding the separately and see how it goes and even maybe cut back the portions (especially for Molly)
I never thought about Molly stressing him out that's a good point! She devours her food and will stare at him I've been calling her miss bossy piglet...lol

Carmspack 5$ to 7$/lb for ox tail is crazy I lucked out I pay 0.50$/lb for there food from a abattoir!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

oxtail at 50 cents a pound !!!!

even at the abattoir oxtail is a good $3 to $4 .


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo has been one to not eat since he contracted Lepto. I have to coax him to eat out of a bowl or even when I put his food on the floor, he will be hesitant. Raw fed as well, many varieties, textures and he just is superstitious when it comes to food. That Lepto took away his appetite(went 5-6 days without eating when it hit hard) so coaxing him makes food less attractive. I can throw him cooked chicken or cheese and he gobbles it down, he will also eat kibble. But raw, he is just not so happy with, texture? He is not a fan of rabbit whatsoever.
He will eat food off the track now and then, but when we track I seldom put bait down for him, he will track fine without it, thankfully. 
I think some dogs just don't have food drive for whatever reason. But I would always have bloodwork and test run if it isn't normal. 
After the scare we went through, I would always have labwork run to rule out any medical issues.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

carmspack said:


> oxtail at 50 cents a pound !!!!
> 
> even at the abattoir oxtail is a good $3 to $4 .


I guess that's one perk of living in a small community 
everything from them is 0.50$/lb! I get few boxes/month of mixed product (heart, tongue, liver kidney, trim, ox tail, lung) the only downfall is that the procuct is whole and frozen together so I do all the cutting myself.


----------

